# R.R.



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Fished the northern stretch of the R.R. 4 days this week, got 4 on Monday, 1 on Wednesday, 1 on Friday, skunked Saturday. Covered a lot of water in low and clear conditions to find fish, the last 3 were pretty colored up, seems awfully slow for this time of the season.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I second that. Dont know if its a lack of fish or just so much fishing pressure the fish are turning off fast. Or it could be the lack of water in r.r and the chag. Prolly a combo of all those. Was at the Grand yesterday and it was packed. I headed to hidden valley but the water got muddy (must be due to the dam reconstruction) and the fish shut off.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Lost 3 yesterday (still pissed) 

This year has straight up sucked compared to last year


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

You just have to keep looking. I have had a horrible season but the last two days I have gotten over 60 fish. My buddy got 27 and a brown yesterday. We basically had a whole stretch of river to ourselves.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've been having back trouble for 2 weeks now and could only stand in the river an hour on Sunday morning then again evening. I landed one in the evening, but I'm not impressed with numbers of fish I'm seeing, or the water level. We need the warm rains to really get them going. 
On Saturday night, I was looking over bridge at Morley and saw a few steelhead, plus 4 or 5 dozen suckers. Many small suckers were trying to get over ford without success.

Rickerd


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't been fishing much this year due to work but I did get out real early Sunday and got 4 in the first half hour, after that nothing else in that area or another spot I tried


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

Me and a buddy fished 6 spots yesterday starting just above rockcliff and ending at the black wall and nothing. Talked to a few other folks all reported the same thing .


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Bass are just around the corner!!!

I'm about sick and tired of watching a bobber float down the river anyway.


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Bass are just around the corner!!!
> 
> I'm about sick and tired of watching a bobber float down the river anyway.


Heck yeah love me some smallies!


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

SteelStreamer said:


> Me and a buddy fished 6 spots yesterday starting just above rockcliff and ending at the black wall and nothing. Talked to a few other folks all reported the same thing .


That’s pretty far north. Try further south by golf courses and even further south


----------



## SteelStreamer (Dec 2, 2015)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> That’s pretty far north. Try further south by golf courses and even further south


That is my next plan of action, might hit some spots down that way tomorrow evening.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Picked up 3 nice ones yesterday evening over about an hour and half. Fish seemed to have moved back into deep areas. Prolly due to the bright sunshine and lower river levels. All fresh fish with lots of fight. white and olive marabou jigs. When its that clear and sunny i find fishing the last 2 hours of the day is the best or the first 2 hours of the day also.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah I fished yesterday up high near the split and did a lot of walking around some other areas. The river is very low and clear as Osmerus pointed out. Makes for some tough conditions.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Yup, go small with your lures and presentations. Prime time for beads when its that clear. I used some smaller jigs and a long 6lb flouro leader.


----------

